# Mikisew Provincial Park



## gerrym (Oct 23, 2006)

Mikisew, south of North Bay in Ontario........
Anyone been there?????

Booked last minute and it was about the only park not too close, not too far from Toronto (I like Q-U-I-E-T when I camp) with electric sites available, or any sites for that matter.................

Let me know about experiences if you have been there.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

gerrym said:


> Mikisew, south of North Bay in Ontario........
> Anyone been there?????
> 
> Booked last minute and it was about the only park not too close, not too far from Toronto (I like Q-U-I-E-T when I camp) with electric sites available, or any sites for that matter.................
> ...


We've been a couple of times. A nice quiet park with nice beaches. If the Eagle Lake Golf Course is having a fish fry make sure not to miss it!


----------

